# Got my bobcat back



## JARRODJLC

How does it look


----------



## CASTIN AND BLASTIN

looks good


----------



## afishinman14

Where did you get it done? Cats are a tough piece of art


----------



## JARRODJLC

Got him done at wild cncepts taxidermy in hitchock texas, thanks


----------



## artofficial

is this a joke???????


----------



## Slick8

.......


----------



## devil1824

About as good as mine. Sorry. Not very good. Seems they are by far the toughest to do.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Is that a japanese bobcat?


----------



## artofficial

I'm really not trying to be an A hole, but I find it hard to believe that someone took your money and sent you home with that.


----------



## devil1824

8 post? HMM? possibly a burn handle?

Edit: Never mind, Legit.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

Didn't know there were Asian bobcats...... 


Sorry! :cheers:


----------



## PocketPerch

JARRODJLC said:


> Got him done at wild cncepts taxidermy in hitchock texas, thanks


Note to self: Steer clear of Wild Concepts taxidermy in Hitchcock


----------



## geezuphosdn

She's a beaut Clark...

No, not really. That thing is horrible!!!


----------



## artofficial

This has to be a joke. This is from WC taxidermy's web page...


Texas Wild Concepts Taxidermy is a full service Taxidermy studio catering to discriminating sportsmen








and women from around the globe.
We thoroughly enjoy the outdoors whether it be horseback riding, fishing, hunting. Taxidermy is an art form with which we strive to bring life back into every creature we mount.
We feel it is our responsibility as a Taxidermist to give our customers the most realistic and life-like piece. Each piece is created to replicate the original living animal as closely as possible. We use only the highest quality materials and professional Tanneries, we spend more time on each piece than the average Taxidermist, we believe it shows in our work. we strive to give the greatest amount of detail so you are proud to display it in your den or trophy room.
New and improved taxidermy techniques are being developed all the time. We stay current with all advancements in the taxidermy field by attending seminars and competitions.


----------



## bigmark

artofficial said:


> I'm really not trying to be an A hole, but I find it hard to believe that someone took your money and sent you home with that.


What an a hole!!


----------



## artofficial

bigmark said:


> What an a hole!!


Sorry buddy. I just hate seeing a guys hard earned money taken for taxidermy services of that level.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JARRODJLC

Yep!!


----------



## JARRODJLC

Yep that's the place I took it


----------



## artofficial

Can I ask what you paid?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmark

artofficial said:


> Sorry buddy. I just hate seeing a guys hard earned money taken for taxidermy services of that level.
> 
> Sent from my GayPhone using Tapatalk


Just kidding! The cat sucked! :help:


----------



## JARRODJLC

Let's see some stuff y'all shot and let me see what I have to say.


----------



## afishinman14

Its nothing against you at all. We feel bad for you, or at least I do. After putting in the work to shoot such a nice cat, I dont feel you deserve to take that home. Like I said it isnt a knock on you, its an insult directed towards the taxidermist. I will never go there after seeing this cat. That is why I asked where you had it done.


----------



## artofficial

JARRODJLC said:


> Let's see some stuff y'all shot and let me see what I have to say.


I apologize if you took this the wrong way. I've been doing taxidermy for about twenty years. Maybe I should have saved all of my comments and sent you a PM instead of putting them on the board, but this kind of stuff really ticks me off. This is not a "business bashing", this is directed to the person who put that cat together.

Your finished cat reflects a lack of knowlege and skill in taxidermy that is staggering at best. Thats why I assumed this was a joke thread. There are soooooo many people out there who know very little and have no skill whatsoever in taxidermy, yet they open a business and use fancy words like "art" and "showpiece" creating a false sense of satisfaction to their customers who are only let down by the finished product. Anything short of getting your money back would be an injustice.


----------



## artofficial

BTW, this is more what a bobcat head should look like (un-finished)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortmag71

Im sorry but your cat if its yours dosent look much better! From what I hear Bobcats are difficult to mount.


----------



## artofficial

not really


----------



## artofficial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devil1824

That cat is no better. Sorry. Wait till y'all see mine.:biggrin:


----------



## devil1824

I'm not feeling so bad about mine now. :cheers: it's about 10yrs. Old and a pug chewed on the ears and feet. I was really disappointed when I picked it up. All the other work looked good in show room. Cats are just difficult.


----------



## cjhunter

cant see the pic of the bobcat. where is it?


----------



## devil1824

It's showing up on my iPad and iPhone?


----------



## JARRODJLC

Can it still be fixed? Or is it to late


----------



## saltwatersensations

No offense but that looked really bad. Not sure if it could be fixed but I know I would be trying to get my money back. Sorry they did you like that I know mounts are not cheap.


----------



## artofficial

Nope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JARRODJLC

Bad thing was he had a few other cats in his shop and the looked good that's why I let him do it.


----------



## Shortmag71

Man these cats are bad, bad, bad. The best one ive seen is my fathers, dont have a pic of it but its 20 times better than these. Its done with an open mouth, looks much better. Wish I could get a pic of it to show you. I have a bobcat and badger that was sent to the Taxidermist about 20 years ago that is still in deep freeze, going to do a fight sceen.


----------



## JARRODJLC

If I can get another cat who should I take it to ?


----------



## artofficial

Jarrodjlc, PM me if you would like to call me or call another taxidermist in your area. Connie Mack at Fin and feather.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED

Sry about your luck with that shop bud. Artificial, yours was the best one posted on this thread imo. Real natural I thought. If I get one I'll holler at ya if your in the business.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED

And not to hijack this but what would an avg size gry fox run?


----------



## artofficial

I never said that I was the best. The close-up pics are from the mounting process and yes, that's a natural looking bobcat...the best? Probably not. I'm not trying to get business from this thread. I'm actually not taking any animals in right now due to this time of year. Taxidermy is not my only job and its way busy right now.

Call any taxidermist and get a second opinion.


----------



## Justin Meyers

If yall want expert taxidermy work, yall need to contact brandon meyers @ TTU or Texas Taxidermy Unlimited. He is a certified licensed taxidermist and does outstanding work w/ a turn around of just about 6 mo. He is accually a little cheaper on prices than others but i had two wood ducks done by him, and all i can say is WOW! He has pics of his facebook. Either look under Brandon Meyers or Texas Taxidermy Unlimited. He is located in Mont Belvieu Tx


----------



## marshhunter

Z Man said:


> If yall want expert taxidermy work, yall need to contact brandon meyers @ TTU or Texas Taxidermy Unlimited. He is a certified licensed taxidermist and does outstanding work w/ a turn around of just about 6 mo. He is accually a little cheaper on prices than others but i had two wood ducks done by him, and all i can say is WOW! He has pics of his facebook. Either look under Brandon Meyers or Texas Taxidermy Unlimited. He is located in Mont Belvieu Tx


being able to do good bird work does not =good cat work... in most cases

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## wet dreams

Z Man said:


> If yall want expert taxidermy work, yall need to contact brandon meyers @ TTU or Texas Taxidermy Unlimited. He is a certified licensed taxidermist and does outstanding work w/ a turn around of just about 6 mo. He is accually a little cheaper on prices than others but i had two wood ducks done by him, and all i can say is WOW! He has pics of his facebook. Either look under Brandon Meyers or Texas Taxidermy Unlimited. He is located in Mont Belvieu Tx


What IS a certified and licensed Taxidermist and where do you get certified and who issues the license.....someone is feeding you a line of BS, no dought about it....WW


----------



## artofficial

There are so many wanna be taxidermist out there. Some of the BEST taxidermy I have ever seen came from a garage. Many of competetions have been won from that garage as well.

Regardless of a Certification, state membership, etc, if you don't know what you're doing...you don't know what you're doing...


----------



## Justin Meyers

wet dreams said:


> What IS a certified and licensed Taxidermist and where do you get certified and who issues the license.....someone is feeding you a line of BS, no dought about it....WW


Its accually my brother. And by not being bias by any means, he really does spectacular work. He went to Llano at a taxidermy school and became certified...but that was after 5-6 years of working under someone else that has been around for a VERY long time and is well known for quality work. Being as polite as i can over a computer lol, all i can say is look on his fb page. Brandon Meyers, go to pics and look under Texas Taxidermy Ulimited tab, and just see for your self if you like. He is a garage taxidermist, and many deer that he has done have and will go to TTHA exstravaganza in sept or whenever it is. anyway, about the bobcat, there is a pic on his page of a pedistal mount but pic is fuzzy. This is just my 2 cents worth, not trying to get any one upset by any means. Yall have a blessed day!


----------



## tsoetaert

*This is what a bobcat is supposed to look like*

here is my bobcat.


----------



## wet dreams

Nice work above....Z man why in the hail would your bro spend money on schooling for something he already knew how to do, being certified don't meen squat and there are NO Taxidermist liscense. He mite be the best IDK....WW


----------



## PocketPerch

*POS*



Razor's Edge said:


> here is my bobcat.


Sorry man but that thing looks like a house cat not a bobcat. I hope you didnt spend a lot on that mount.....just saying.


----------



## TooShallow

Cat's are difficult no doubt. I think they look much better in the wild. Awesome creatures to observe from a deer blind. Had one last year come out about 15 yards away and just stare at me for about 2 minutes. That was an awesome moment. I have never seen a mount that matches their look in the wild. I would never consider killing one because I don't think the mounts do them justice. Although I must say that Razor's Edge mount looks pretty darn good.


----------



## artofficial

Any updates on if the origional poster complained to the taxidermist about how bad the cat was?????????


----------



## cpthook

artofficial said:


> I'm really not trying to be an A hole, but I find it hard to believe that someone took your money and sent you home with that.


x2, on all cats pictured in this post. its absolutely amazing a so called taxidermist could take someones money hand them one of these disasters and say "thank you have a good day" and then to think a customer would take it and say 'ok thanks you too".:biggrin:


----------



## cpthook

*too funny*



Razor's Edge said:


> here is my bobcat.


Would yall please quit making me laugh so hard. With all due respect, one paw down and one on the quail, now this is absolutely funny, are they play pals or what. a cat on the attack is not even remotely going to be in this position. you gotta love it.


----------



## Highwave Patrol

cpthook said:


> Would yall please quit making me laugh so hard. With all due respect, one paw down and one on the quail, now this is absolutely funny, are they play pals or what. a cat on the attack is not even remotely going to be in this position. you gotta love it.


That's acually a really popular mount. When I was having mine done a couple of years ago, B & B Taxidermy had 3 of them completed, waiting for the customers to come pick them up. I opted for the "Walking on the Rocks" pose. A while back someone else posted a mount they had done with their cat laying on some rocks, and it looked dang good.


----------



## cpthook

Highwave Patrol said:


> That's acually a really popular mount. When I was having mine done a couple of years ago, B & B Taxidermy had 3 of them completed, waiting for the customers to come pick them up. I opted for the "Walking on the Rocks" pose. A while back someone else posted a mount they had done with their cat laying on some rocks, and it looked dang good.


I've seen allot of cats/quail mounts but lets make it look realistic. We have professional taxidermist and we have " I want to be a taxidemist can I have your money please":spineyes::walkingsm:dance:


----------



## devil1824

I haven't seen any i like so far.


----------



## slabnabbin




----------



## devil1824

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Nope. Still No good ones. I really did lol at the first one slab. Sorry brotha. :cheers:


----------



## Highwave Patrol

Got this mounted last week - Hoodies are the popular thing right now.


----------



## travissalinas

i wasn't able to see pic, can you repost? it sounds like something worth seeing


----------



## eyeball

artofficial said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I just wanted to say that cat mount looks pretty darned fine to me and as a senior who has many mounts of feather, fish and fur it is a whole lot better than most cat mounts I've ever seen and I wouldn't mind having it on my wall one bit. Also, the leaping bobcat mount for the quail was great (to who posted it).

Another cat shown looked like the devil, for sure.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

Really?


----------



## krfish

Here's my cat I had done last year. I was very satisfied with the way it turned out.


----------



## Kyle 1974

Here's one of mine. It's really important to get the eyes and mouth right as this one is. So many mounts just don't look natural at all.








It's also important to talk to your taxidermist about how you want it set up. I told mine I wanted the cat in kind of a *** type expression. I think he nailed it.


----------



## mullethead00

LMAO


----------



## travissalinas

Kyle 1974 said:


> Here's one of mine. It's really important to get the eyes and mouth right as this one is. So many mounts just don't look natural at all.
> View attachment 482377
> 
> 
> It's also important to talk to your taxidermist about how you want it set up. I told mine I wanted the cat in kind of a *** type expression. I think he nailed it.


yep, he definately nailed it


----------



## EddieBaasen

*My Bobcat Mount!*

Here is my mount! I thought it came out pretty good, especially since i blew half his side off!


----------



## ML56

*Here ya go boys*

Few years back, but what they are supposed to look like.-Mike


----------



## wet dreams

Hers a upclose pic of one my bro did last yr.....WW


----------



## wet dreams

On a base ready for pickup....WW


----------



## Kyle 1974

Possession Limit Lures said:


> Few years back, but what they are supposed to look like.-Mike


Are you sure that's what they look like? I thought they were supposed to be posed jumping over a tree with blood dripping off their claws and teeth.


----------



## HuntinforTail

I missed this thread when it was going around. Here is mine. Kind of bad lighting. I'll try and get a better picture. As bobcats go, i think this one came out pretty good.

I'd say at least 90% of the ones I've seen mounted, I wouldn't be satisfied with. I don't know why they are so hard to do. Can any taxis chime in on that?


----------



## wet dreams

They're a little harder to do IMO and take up as much time as at least 2 whitetail with a closed mouth, open it up and you'll add 3-4 more hrs. I think your mount above looks good BUT from what I can see the eyes are wrong> the pupils look round.


----------



## HuntinforTail

wet dreams said:


> They're a little harder to do IMO and take up as much time as at least 2 whitetail with a closed mouth, open it up and you'll add 3-4 more hrs. I think your mount above looks good BUT from what I can see the eyes are wrong> the pupils look round.


Haha you know what? I never even noticed that. I can't really tell from the picture but it looks like you are correct. I'm going to have to check it out when I get home.


----------



## wet dreams

I pay attention to detail from the eyes to the claws, the way the foot fits on the base among other things, with the eyes its all dependant on which supply company your guy uses, there are several different styles tho and are listed for Bobcats, from round to small slits like snake eyes, I like the inbetween myself...WW


----------



## Bassman5119

*Piney Woods Bobcat*

This is how he looked when the arrow took him down...


----------

